# 2007 Outty 840 Starting Problem



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

*Rode my outty the other day and everything run fine and was working properly but when I cut it off and then shortly after tried to crank it up, all it would do is barely turn over but not enough to crank it. Hooked jumper cables to it and it started right up. The motor has been rebuilt with new crank and rods and other things so thats not the problem. What could it be? Stator? Voltage Regulator? I have 2 batteries on it and they are only a couple months old.*


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought a regulator from rmstator and it only has a place for one plug to plug in when my factory one has a place for 2 plugs to plug up. Can anyone tell me how to hook this new one up to it. I thought it was the wrong one but I went back and looked and it says its supposed to fit. Somebody please help.


----------

